

TRO LLC (weevs hedge fund) - turbojerry
https://www.startjoin.com/trollc

======
centizen
This is something that certainly needs to exist, but I am exceptionally wary
of it being helmed by weev.

------
s0x
Why anyone give this man their money or attention is beyond me.

